# 08 Pathfinder remote lock not working



## marymajchrowski (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 2008 Nissan Pathfinder and have recently started having problems locking and unlocking the doors with the remote. At first I thought it might be the battery in the remote, but it happens intermitantly, and when the problem occurs my husband's remote (almost never used) won't work either. They are the original remotes from when I bought the vehicle new.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

*Try re-programming your keyfobs:*

To reprogram (enter new ID) key fob (keyless remote controller) follow the steps.

1. Close all doors and lock all doors

2. From the door switch unlock the trunk. 

3. Insert and remove the key from the ignition key cylinder more than six times within 10 seconds.

NOTE: Key should be withdrawn from ignition key cylinder completely each time.

NOTE: Do not rush the insertion/removal key cycling process. The side marker/tail/license lamps and interior illumination will flash twice when this step is accurately completed.

NOTE:; At this time, the new ID code is entered and original (previous) ID codes are erase.

4. Manually unlock and lock the driver side door 

5. Push any button on the new remote controller once.

If there is only one remote controller skip step 6.

6. Additional ID code entry Repeat step 4 and 5


----------



## Beppe (Oct 9, 2014)

*2010 Nissan Pathfinder intelligent key/fob stop workin*

I have two fob for this Pathfinder 2010, one has stopped working even with new battery,I am now using the key, but it is a pain just to open the trunk. Anybody can give me instructions of how to reprogram it..And do I have to do them Both?


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

Beppe said:


> I have two fob for this Pathfinder 2010, one has stopped working even with new battery,I am now using the key, but it is a pain just to open the trunk. Anybody can give me instructions of how to reprogram it..And do I have to do them Both?


did you happen to read the post above yours? :|


----------



## Beppe (Oct 9, 2014)

*Pathfinder 2010 model fitted with keyless system*

This 2010 Pathfinder SE has a keyless system- Fob/intelligent key, one of the two original fobs has stopped working even with new battery. I like to know if it can be reprogrammed like the 2008 model explained above By FAJA ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure, but I'm pretty certain the intelligent key fobs need to be initialized with a CONSULT III scantool.


----------



## Beppe (Oct 9, 2014)

*2010 Nissan Pathfinder intelligent key/fob stop workin*




kukla said:


> did you happen to read the post above yours? :|


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
I solved the problem! Took it to the dealer,Great guys, they tested the unit and realized that the new battery that was installed by me and purchased at the drug store few months ago was slitly thinner than the original Nissan. Therefore the contact was not consistent.
Replaced again with an original Nissan battery. All is well > Beppe.


----------



## smashing windows (Feb 24, 2015)

I have had the same problem. I was doing the steps to reset it and that was working for a while but now nothing works. I have changed the batteries in one of the remotes but still nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## leondewetnel (Mar 26, 2015)

Faja said:


> *Try re-programming your keyfobs:*
> 
> To reprogram (enter new ID) key fob (keyless remote controller) follow the steps.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions on the manual key entry on the front Passenger door not working?


----------



## Paito (Apr 1, 2017)

I have an 2008 pathfinder having problem with door lock.i could only unlock the doors with the beeper. If I try too unlock the other doors even the trunk from the driver side it will not unlock have too use the beeper too unlock all doors. Can anyone help please.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm assuming you are talking about unlocking the doors using the key. If you cycle the key once to the unlock position, it unlocks the driver's door only. If you cycle the key twice to the unlock position, it should then open the rest of the doors and the rear liftgate. Are you doing that?


----------



## banny101 (11 mo ago)

marymajchrowski said:


> I have a 2008 Nissan Pathfinder and have recently started having problems locking and unlocking the doors with the remote. At first I thought it might be the battery in the remote, but it happens intermitantly, and when the problem occurs my husband's remote (almost never used) won't work either. They are the original remotes from when I bought the vehicle new.


i have the exact same problem, key fobs intermittently do not work, though the interior switch for central locking does still work


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

banny101 said:


> i have the exact same problem, key fobs intermittently do not work, though the interior switch for central locking does still work


Look in the vehicle windows while working the fob. If the doors unlock and then immediately re-lock, the cylinder switch in the driver's door is stuck in the "lock" position and causing the BCM to override the fob. Bad cylinder switches are very common on older Pathies.


----------

